# شرح برنامج AutoCAD بالعربى الى احلا شباب الدول العربية



## n6010 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

اليوم اقدم لكم كتاب يشرح AutoCAD بالعربى 

ارجو الدعاء لية بظاهر الغيب


----------



## abosalah1 (7 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
الف شكر على الشرح


----------



## م شاكر (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد نصير (12 فبراير 2008)

متشكرين با زعيم


----------



## eng_hazem123 (12 فبراير 2008)

Thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## حسين احمد9 (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن الشهاري (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 


جاري التحميل


----------



## كييررروووو (12 فبراير 2008)

thnk 
great effort 
and nice information


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 


جاري التحميل


----------



## شتوح لكحل (24 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود الجبارة و على الاعطاء و دمتم منبع البحث


----------



## باسم مرزوق (25 فبراير 2008)

:31: جزاك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه خيرا:31: 
:31: ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات:31: ​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 فبراير 2008)

حقيقي 

افدتنا فجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ycse83 (25 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية يا باشا


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك الله العافية وما قصرت مشكورررر


----------



## جمال شلفي (25 فبراير 2008)

thanksssssssssssss

for th


----------



## sameh mohmed (25 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر اخى الكريم واتمنا لك المزيد:12:


----------



## ahmadj5 (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسااام (1 مارس 2008)

أحلى ى6010


----------



## مهندس القطيفةدمشق (1 مارس 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر من مهندس القطيفة دمشق


----------



## dagyanos (4 مارس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس القطيفةدمشق (10 مارس 2008)

الملف المرفق معطل وغير صالح
أرجو إستبداله ولك الشكر


----------



## مساح مكة (11 مارس 2008)

ربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## باسمه عصام (11 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (11 مارس 2008)

thank you 
.....................


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (11 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 

جاري التحميل


----------



## احمد جرادات (11 مارس 2008)

مرحبا.ممكن تساعدوني؟


----------



## منصوري (21 مارس 2008)

الف شكرررررر


----------



## مرادعبدالله (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد قريسو (31 مارس 2008)

يعطيك الله العافية وما قصرت مشكور


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (29 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر وتسلم


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (29 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك الله العافية وما قصرت مشكورررر


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (29 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر اخى الكريم واتمنا لك المزيد:12:


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (29 أغسطس 2008)

والله حبتني في الرسم الهندسى


----------



## التلاوى (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسام يونس (30 أغسطس 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا * 

ما قصرت والله


----------



## بهى الدين محمود (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااعلى هذا المجهود


----------



## نور الجزائرية (2 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لك اخي n6010 جعل الله هدا العمل الدي وضعته بين ايدينا في ميزان حسناتك 
وفقك الله لما ترضى و تحب و سدَّد خطاك و يسَّر امورك يا رب العالمين 
اختكم ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## التلاوى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## عصام عبد المحسن (6 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا مجهود رائع اثابك اللة علية مشكور جدا


----------



## mokalamh1 (12 يونيو 2009)

*اسال من الله ان يسكنك الجنه*

اشكرك يا اخي على ما قدمته من خدمه واسال من الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يثيبك الجنه


----------



## محمدين علي (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ali areef (13 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا 


جاري التحميل*​


----------



## noureddine012 (17 يونيو 2009)

:80:جازاك الله خيرا ورزقك من حيت لا تحتسب:80:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و زادك من فضله


----------



## odwan (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ورفع قدرك
ألف ألف شكر وتقدير على هذا المجهد الرائع
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (18 يونيو 2009)

يسلمووووو اخي الكريم


----------



## طبويوسف (18 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه وفتح لك أبواب العلم والمعرفة


----------



## قليتان (18 يونيو 2009)

جزيت خيرا

وهذا من تبادل العلم 

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## ماجد عطا (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا باشا اخوك مساح


----------



## عزت محروس (19 يونيو 2009)

حبيبى جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح


----------



## الفقير1956 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م شاكر (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*
بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شرح برنامج AutoCAD بالعربى


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*




*​


----------

